# Spawn 2: 22/7/21 Male - ceilo white iridescent hmpk samurai x female - blue/yellow hmpk dumbo



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

Date of spawn - 22/7/21
Successful hatch..
Started on insuforia/microbes..
Then bbs and various microworm..
Feeding twice a day..
Added daphnia into feeds

No filter..75% water change once a day

I will add pics from spawn time and first week or two at a later date (storage on my phone at this time was full but I did take one or two videos on my sons phone.. so once I can get him so send me the vids I will upload them.. so for now I will just add the ones I have taken on mine after I sorted the storage issue..)
First 6 pics below are of dad...













































Pics below are of the mum (albeit with another guy 🙈 a flirtatious encounter before her meeting with dad.. apologies that its a different Male in background of most of her pics - but they all I have access to for now n thought it a bit OTT to airbrush him out 😁).. plus some weeks after they spawned she got into a fight with another female and came off pretty badly from it (didnt think she was going to survive if I'm honest).. slowly nursed her back to health and she is doing good..her cheeky character is starting to reimerge now too.. 🥰 but still a long way to go n she wont ever be the same sadly (and hense me not having more recent pics of her to put up).. I am just glad for the babys before it happened cus she will not be able go in with any others in the future..


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Yay! I'm so excited for you! Excited to see the fry grow! Hopefully your female will heal up soon.


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Yay! I'm so excited for you! Excited to see the fry grow! Hopefully your female will heal up soon.





FishandBirdLover said:


> Yay! I'm so excited for you! Excited to see the fry grow! Hopefully your female will heal up soon.


Thank u so much 😊 I will post some pictures soon.. i have a backlog of pictures to put up tbh they are already 10 weeks old, I'm not sure if I update my log by comment as a reply to my first entry.. once I am certain I will upload some pics/videos (i must be the only person who has had to confirm with admin how to update their own spwan log 🙈🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️😬😁)..

I lost my first batch of fry (different parents) at 8 weeks to hydra and was pretty devastated tbh and their dad had become sick and died some weeks later 🥺 I was hugley attached to him..and I had promised him I'd take care of his babies but before I knew wat was killing them it was too late, a very hard lesson learned 🥺 

I thought I would log it here one day in their memory, cus he was very special to me and he to begin with he was pretty clueless but he worked tirelessly and endeavored to be a good dad. I actually felt blessed that he showed me on a whole other level of how truly amazing betta fish can be.. 💖 wen it's not so raw for me I will share.. but right now I have plenty of babies to keep me busy- and they r truly beautiful 🥰 (obviously biased lol) but I do have more batches i started along side this one and I have to say these r by far the prettiest out of them all, and I'm positive I can see one or two little mini dumbos that look just like their mum 🤔🤔 I'm excited to see if I'm right and what others thoughts about them are.. (my Hope's is there could be secret dumbo gene on dads side) I be over the moon if it is.. n if not.. I'm honestly just so happy to get this far and they are fighting fit so far 🤞(..i have been pretty determined this time after a horrible 1st experience), i am eagerly looking forward now to sharing all of my little joy's on their journey in here...😊💗


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

*Pics of fry 2 n half weeks old:*

Ok, these are the earliest pics I got on my phone of fry..
Screenshots taken off videos on 7/8/21
I will upload videos in a bit (fry eating bbs and just hanging out very cute 😊)









I love how u can see colour differences so early on..



















Full bellies 😋


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Daft punky bettas said:


> *Pics of fry 2 n half weeks old:*
> 
> Ok, these are the earliest pics I got on my phone of fry..
> Screenshots taken off videos on 7/8/21
> ...


Thanks for the pics! They are so adorable!


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Thanks for the pics! They are so adorable!


Thank u..😊😊 I'm really lucky to be able to get clear pictures if them cus I got a decent camera on my phone for first time ever.. only problem with that tho is I'm filling my phones storage with fry vids 🙈😬


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

Some video footage of fry at just over *2 weeks old eating bbs*..


2 weeks old - stalking bbs


----------



## Daft punky bettas (May 17, 2021)

Two additional videos Fry 2weeks old hanging out being cute 
2 week old fry hanging out (close up of pinkie at very end)


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Daft punky bettas said:


> Two additional videos Fry 2weeks old hanging out being cute
> 2 week old fry hanging out (close up of pinkie at very end)


Wow! They are so cute!


----------

